
Show HN: Bookbinder – Create beautiful eBooks within minutes - bookbinder
https://bookbinder.co
======
dharness
I wish that the screenshots had the ability to click one, while open, and go
to the next. Or, possibly little left right arrows. I only looked at 1 and
then scrammed.

~~~
bookbinder
Strange. You should be able to do that. I'll look into it.

~~~
dharness
I'm on Windows 10, Chrome if that helps :)

